# [HOWTO] Installare metisse (un altro wm 3d)

## fedeliallalinea

Introduzione

Bene, visto che ho fatto l'howto per lookingglass mi metto a fare anche quello di metisse che e' un'alternativa.

http://insitu.lri.fr/~chapuis/metisse

Requisiti

Non lo so che requisiti minimi ci vogliono quindi metto quelli del mio notebook dove l'ho provato

 pentium4-M 2GHz

 512 Mb RAM

 scheda video ati 7500 Mobility

 server X configurato a 24 bit

Preparazione del sistema

Prima di tutto creiamo un portage secondario aggiungendo nel /etc/make.conf

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

quindi se non esiste ancora creiamo la cartella

```
# mkdir /usr/local/portage 
```

Ora creiamo le cartelle nel portage secondario per metisse e nucleo

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/metisse

# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/dev-libs/nucleo
```

Ora prendete l'ebuild qui sotto e copiatelo in /usr/local/portage/dev-libs/nucleo chimandolo nucleo-0.1.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-wm/fluxbox/fluxbox-0.9.9.ebuild,v 1.11 2004/06/24 23:41:00 agriffis Exp $

inherit eutils

IUSE="X vnc ffmpeg"

DESCRIPTION="Nucleo is some libary for metisse."

SRC_URI="http://insitu.lri.fr/~chapuis/software/metisse/${P}-20040701.tar.bz2"

HOMEPAGE="http://insitu.lri.fr/~chapuis/metisse"

RDEPEND="virtual/x11"

DEPEND=">=sys-devel/autoconf

      ${RDEPEND}"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="LGPL-2.1"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~ppc ~sparc ~amd64 ~alpha ~hppa ~ia64 ~mips"

src_compile() {

   econf \

      --prefix=/usr

      ${myconf} || die "configure failed"

   emake || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

   make DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make install failed"

   dodoc README ChangeLog AUTHORS NEWS COPYING.LESSER

}
```

Stessa cosa per quest'altro che e' da copiare in /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/metisse e nominandolo  metisse-0.3.0.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-wm/fluxbox/fluxbox-0.9.9.ebuild,v 1.11 2004/06/24 23:41:00 agriffis Exp $

inherit eutils

IUSE="freetype xv fc bitmap"

DESCRIPTION="A free Looking Glass replasment."

SRC_URI="http://insitu.lri.fr/~chapuis/software/metisse/${P}.tar.bz2"

HOMEPAGE="http://insitu.lri.fr/~chapuis/metisse"

RDEPEND="virtual/x11"

DEPEND=">=sys-devel/autoconf

      ${RDEPEND}

   dev-libs/nucleo"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~ppc ~sparc ~amd64 ~alpha ~hppa ~ia64 ~mips"

src_compile() {

   econf \

      --prefix=/usr \

      ${myconf} || die "configure failed"

   emake -j1 || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

   make DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make install failed"

   dodoc README ChangeLog AUTHORS NEWS TOD COPYING

}
```

Una volta fatto questo bisogna dare i comandi

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/metisse/metisse-0.3.0.ebuild digest

# ebuild /usr/local/portage/dev-libs/nucleo/nucleo-0.1.ebuild digest
```

Installazione

Ora vi basta lanciare il comando

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge metisse
```

Esecuzione

Per eseguire metisse dovete stoppare X (killarlo o con /etc/init.d/xdm stop). Poi lanciate il comando (da utente non root)

```
$ Xwnc -depth 24 -geometry 1024x768 -ac
```

dove 1024x768 puo' essere impostato con la vostra risoluzione.

Poi create nella home dell'utente (se non esiste gia') il file .xinitrc con dentro

```
metisse-start-fvwm -wd :0
```

A questo punto per avviare tutto basta lanciare

```
$ startx
```

Osservazioni

La grafica non e' sicuramente come quella di Looking Glass, d'altra parte qui il sistema e' usabile. L'ho provato per 10 min e non ho avuto nessun crash.

IMPORTANTE

--------------

Grazie ancora una volta all'aiuto datomi da doom.it

----------

## zUgLiO

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esecuzione
> 
> Per eseguire lookingglass dovete stoppare X (killarlo o con /etc/init.d/xdm stop). 

 

lookingglass?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> lookingglass?  

 

Grazie per la segnalazione

----------

## Raffo

quando do il comando 

```
Xwnc -depth 24 -geometry 1024x768 -ac
```

 a un certo punto si ferma, per la precisione quando dice qualcosa riguardo all'rgb...aspetto a lungo nella speranza che vada avanti o devo correggere qualcosa??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Raffo: a questo punto vai su un'altra shell crei il file .xinitrc con dentro quello che ho detto e poi lanci startx

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @Raffo: a questo punto vai su un'altra shell crei il file .xinitrc con dentro quello che ho detto e poi lanci startx

 

provato, ma mi da un errore....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> provato, ma mi da un errore....

 

Che errore?

----------

## Raffo

se lascio quel comando e intanto do startx da un'altra shell mi si avvia x, ma mi rimane per un bel po' lo schermo nero col solo cursore al centro dello schermo...ci mette tanto oppure nn mi parte proprio? ho provato anche a fare tutto da una sola shell e mi da errore, nn ricordo bene cosa dice....

----------

## unarana

ma hai installato fvwm?

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Raffo

 *unarana wrote:*   

> ma hai installato fvwm?
> 
> Ciao 

 

ma lol, lo sai che nn ricordo se ce l'ho installato...ho dimenticato di controllare! ora vedo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *unarana wrote:*   

> ma hai installato fvwm?

 

Non devi mica installarlo!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> se lascio quel comando e intanto do startx da un'altra shell mi si avvia x

 

Sei sicuro di avere creato il file in ~/.xinitrc (con il punto davanti).

----------

## Raffo

si, eccolo da un ls -a in home/raffo

```
.xinitrc
```

----------

## unarana

Cosa posso usare per fare degli screenshots, usando gimp mi fa gli shots solo dello sfondo, senza le applicazioni   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *unarana wrote:*   

> Cosa posso usare per fare degli screenshots, usando gimp mi fa gli shots solo dello sfondo, senza le applicazioni  
> 
> Ciao 

 

```

import <nome_che vuoi>.jpg (puoi scegliere anche le estensioni)

```

E' un piccolo tool ,ma troppo potente, che fa parte di Image Magick.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ho seguito tutti i passi ma allo startx mi da inesorabilmente:

```

giakomino@amd giakomino $ startx

Using authority file /home/giakomino/.Xauthority

Writing authority file /home/giakomino/.Xauthority

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.0-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 26 January 2004

Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

to make sure that you have the latest version.

Mule Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sat Jul  3 16:43:22 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

Using vt 7

(II) Initializing extension GLX

Start fvwmi with args -d :0 -w wnc://127.0.0.1:0?password=no  for FvwmAmetista

[FVWM][main]: <<ERROR>> can't open display 127.0.0.1:0

                   

waiting for X server to shut down
```

Ciaoo

Jaco

----------

## silian87

Almeno questo funziona benissimo!!!!!!!!! 

Ho un athlon 1000mhz geforce4mx440 348mb ram e posso dire che funziona benissimo. Bellissimo l'effetto foglio che si verifica quando sollevi una vinestra da uno dei suoi angoli!!!!!! Sarebbe figo che si potesse applicare anche ad altri WM come xfce4

----------

## xchris

una piccola nota per chi vuole lanciarlo in finestra dal proprio WM abituale

(utile per dare un occhio al volo)

```

Xwnc -depth 24 -geometry 1024x768 -ac :1

metisse-start-fvwm -wd :1

```

la risoluzione specificata imposta la dimensione della finestra!

ciao

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *xchris wrote:*   

> una piccola nota per chi vuole lanciarlo in finestra dal proprio WM abituale
> 
> (utile per dare un occhio al volo)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Adesso funzia  :Very Happy: 

Cmq sbagliavo io perché davo il comando 

```
wnc -depth 24 -geometry 1024x768 -ac :1
```

 e poi stoppavo con un CTRL+C visto che non ritornava al prompt   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Smile: 

Ciaoo

Jaco

----------

## xchris

uno screenshot veloce di metisse lanciato in finestra sotto kde

http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/metisse.jpg

ciao

----------

## jp10hp

uff...mi da questo errore nel configure di nucleo:

```

>>> emerge (1 of 2) dev-libs/nucleo-0.1 to /

*** Adjusting cvs-src permissions for portage user...

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) nucleo-0.1-20040701.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking nucleo-0.1-20040701.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/nucleo-0.1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

configure: WARNING: you should use --build, --host, --target

configure: WARNING: invalid host type:

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking build system type... config.sub: missing argument

Try `config.sub --help' for more information.

configure: error: /bin/sh build-utils/config.sub   failed

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/nucleo-0.1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

```

----------

## unarana

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> import <nome_che vuoi>.jpg (puoi scegliere anche le estensioni)
> ...

 

niente da fare, come gimp mi shotta solo lo sfondo  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come sono le tue cflags?

----------

## jp10hp

...le classiche:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

```

# less /var/tmp/portage/nucleo-0.1/work/nucleo-0.1/config.log

....

configure:2023: checking build system type

configure:2036: error: /bin/sh build-utils/config.sub   failed

```

----------

## Raffo

da kde metisse mi parte e funziona anche bene. nn riesco ancora a farlo partire nel modo spiegato dall'how-to, mi parte solo x, sfondo nero e cursore ad x al centro dello schermo....sicuri che nn c'è qualcosa di errato nella guida??  :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ....sicuri che nn c'è qualcosa di errato nella guida?? 

 

Sicuro no ma io ho fatto cosi' e funziona

----------

## Raffo

nessuna idea per farlo funzionare?

----------

## abaddon83

anche a me da lo stesso problema di Raffo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

scheda nvidia 440 64mb athlon 2000+ 512ddr

----------

## shanghai

(Adesso dico una fesseria)

Non è che xinitrc, essendo rc vuole il permesso di eseguibile?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@shanghai: No

```
$ ls .xinitrc -l

-rw-r--r--  1 fat users 26 Jul  1 18:25 .xinitrc
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sicuri di avere settato il depth a 24 nel xorg.conf (o XF86COnfig)?

----------

## shanghai

Ho provato anch'io.

Stesso errore che a Raffo. Che strazio, non me ne va bene una.

----------

## shanghai

-----EDIT STRACUT----

Fermi tutti!!

 *Quote:*   

> Requisiti:
> 
> server X configurato a 24 bit

 

Mettete a 24 bit nella sezione screen...

Va una favola. 

Suggerimento: Fedeli, potresti mettere questa cosa in bold, o sottolineato? Per qualche ragione sfugge all'attenzione di qualche lettore asino (tipo me).  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

@shangai: dimmi bene cosa devo settare, sono quasi sicuro di avere x settato a 24 bit......

----------

## shanghai

xorg.conf o XF86Config

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Hercules TiII"

    Monitor     "monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Suggerimento: Fedeli, potresti mettere questa cosa in bold, o sottolineato? Per qualche ragione sfugge all'attenzione di qualche lettore asino (tipo me). 

 

Fatto

@Raffo: Nella sezione Screen del tuo file di configurazione di X devi avere DefaultDepth 24

----------

## Raffo

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "geforce4 440mx"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

come avevo già detto è impostato a 24 bit.....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A che risoluzione lo fai partire il server con Xwnc?

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> A che risoluzione lo fai partire il server con Xwnc?

 

do il comando da te postato nell'how-to, risoluzione a 1024x768....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a farlo partire con risoluzione 1280x1024

----------

## flocchini

Errore! 

```
>>> Unpacking nucleo-0.1-20040701.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/nucleo-0.1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

configure: WARNING: you should use --build, --host, --target

configure: WARNING: invalid host type:

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking build system type... config.sub: missing argument

Try `config.sub --help' for more information.

configure: error: /bin/sh build-utils/config.sub   failed

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/nucleo-0.1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

```

Tutto cio' seguendo la guida di fedeliallalinea. Idee?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Tutto cio' seguendo la guida di fedeliallalinea. Idee?

 

Prova a configurare a mano il programma a vedere se da l'errore anche cosi'

----------

## shanghai

difetti riscontrati nell'interfaccia: (vabbé, logico)

.poco responsiva a mouse e tastiera (non al punto da diventare problematica, ma comunque in modo visibile e un pò fastidioso)

.le associazioni dei tasti sono scomode  :Smile: 

.se la si lancia come finestra in un altro wm piuttosto che come sessione a sé stante, alcune applicazioni la mandano in crash (xmms, gmplayer per esempio)

Per il resto promette benissimo. E mi sembra abbastanza stabile anche.

Se avete una scheda nvidia e usate PAM dovreste leggere le faq dei driver nvidia:

 *Quote:*   

> Q: OpenGL applications exit with the following error message:
> 
>         Error: Could not open /dev/nvidiactl because the permissions
> 
>         are too restrictive.  Please see the FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS
> ...

 

----------

## Raffo

@fedeliallalinea: provato anche a 1280X1024, nn cambia nulla.

@shangai: ora che ci penso ho notato l'errore da te postato dopo aver chiuso x....ora vedo come correggerlo......

----------

## flocchini

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a configurare a mano il programma a vedere se da l'errore anche cosi'

 

Istess... Mah, ora smanetto un po' con le opzioni del configure e vediamo se ci ricavo qsa

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Istess... Mah, ora smanetto un po' con le opzioni del configure e vediamo se ci ricavo qsa

 

Prova ad installare xv non so se serva ma prova.

----------

## Raffo

praticamente per far partire mentisse devo togliere le righe che iniziano con <dri> dal file /etc/security/console.perms e poi dare il comando 

```
chmod 0666 /dev/nvidia* chown root /dev/nvidia* 
```

giusto?

----------

## silian87

Io l'avevo fatto per looking glass questo passaggio, ma poi non mi funzionava piu' niente e non potevo loggarmi da utente normale. Alla fin fine ho dovuto rimettere la riga.

----------

## motaboy

Anch'io avevo il problema del configure.

Per risolverlo ho editato l'ebuild e cambiato la riga

```

econf \

   qualcosa

```

col classico 

```

./configure qualcosa

```

mettendolo tutto sulla stessa linea, non chiedetemi il perché ad alcuni va e ad altri no.

Forse il problema non é tanto "econf"ma proprio lo "\" che copiandolo dal post provoca problemi. Magari qualcuno puó provare a lasciare econf e a eliminare solo lo "\".

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@motaboy: infatti il mioe ebuild e' diverso da quello che si scarica proprio per quel motivo.

----------

## croot

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Anch'io avevo il problema del configure.
> 
> Per risolverlo ho editato l'ebuild e cambiato la riga
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si infatti funziona e lascinado anche econf.. non ha nessun problema

quindi esattamente sarebbe:

```

src_compile() { 

    econf --prefix=/usr ${myconf} || die "configure failed"

    emake || die "make failed"

 }

```

----------

## croot

comunque l'ho provato.. è carino funziona bene.. l'unica cosa il mio è un po' lento.. credo perchè non ho opengl abilitato.. devo mettere i driver ati originali.. .. però nel complesso è divertente.. specialmente vedere le shell dal dietro.. dico le shell perchè le altre app dopo che si avviano bloccano qualcosa.. 

ciauz

----------

## heXen

non oso pensare che possa girare sul mio macinino PIII 600 con 128MB di ram ma quali sono le risorse più limitate su cui lo avete provato?

----------

## Benve

 *heXen wrote:*   

> non oso pensare che possa girare sul mio macinino PIII 600 con 128MB di ram ma quali sono le risorse più limitate su cui lo avete provato?

 

sul mio duron 650 con 128 di ram e una gforce2mx va bene. L'unica cosa è che non è abbastanza veloce da vedere filmati con mplayer

----------

## BikE

Io ho provato a metterlo e direi che tutto funziona egregiamente... il punto eh....

e' possibile far si che nel momento in cui io digiti startx esegua tutti e 2 i comandi?? Cioe' dovrebbe eseguirli su 2 shell diverse..... se pote???  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@BikE: ma hai usato questo howto? Se si attenzione che e' stato aggiunto nel portage metisse quindi questa guida non so quanto sia ancora valida

----------

## heXen

Tempo fa volevo provarlo avevo seguito la guida creando la voce in /usr/local/portage. Dato che ora è in portage è necessario cancellare la voce creata a mano nel portdir overlay?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *heXen wrote:*   

> Tempo fa volevo provarlo avevo seguito la guida creando la voce in /usr/local/portage. Dato che ora è in portage è necessario cancellare la voce creata a mano nel portdir overlay?

 

Io l'ho cancellata. Non so adesso, ma dovrebbe cercare prima in /usr/portage

----------

## heXen

```
*  x11-wm/metisse

      Latest version available: 0.3.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 4,391 kB

      Homepage:    http://insitu.lri.fr/~chapuis/metisse

      Description: Experimental X desktop with some OpenGL capacity.

      License:     GPL-2
```

questo è quello che ottengo con emerge -s. 

```
cat /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/metisse/Manifest 

MD5 b7d9c1b02fd42256d2ca3a3cbc4056be metisse-0.3.0.ebuild 866

MD5 fa8170ac9b2bbbb428fee62ccf2aed85 files/digest-metisse-0.3.0 67
```

dovrebbe prendere quella in portage cosi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

SI ha preso quello in /usr/portage perche' il mio howto si riferisce alla 0.3.0

----------

## BikE

No infatti l'ho emerso con  emerge metisse

Dell'HOWTO ho usato solo i due comandi per avviarlo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Dell'HOWTO ho usato solo i due comandi per avviarlo

 

Per lanciare i due comandi potresti fare uno scriptino che li lancia tutti e due e poi tu lanci semplicemente il tuo script.

----------

## BikE

Ok quindi mi suggerisci di fare uno script che lanci i due comandi in sequenza e modificare il file $HOME/.xinitrc richiamando quello script.... provo grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Ok quindi mi suggerisci di fare uno script che lanci i due comandi in sequenza e modificare il file $HOME/.xinitrc richiamando quello script.... provo grazie

 

No intendevo lanciando semplicemente il tuo script direttamente

----------

## BikE

Ok ho provato facendo uno script ma il problema non viene risolto.... in quanto il primo comando blocca la console... non c'e' un qualche "trucchetto" ?

Io ho provato con il & finale pero' e' un po' bruttina come cosa...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Io ho provato con il & finale pero' e' un po' bruttina come cosa...

 

E' questa la soluzione

----------

## cyclothymia

Errore compilazione nucleo. Ho preso l'ebuild di portage 0.3.5 in stable.

```

rm -fr .libs/libcore.lax

mkdir .libs/libcore.lax

rm -fr .libs/libcore.lax/libselect.a

mkdir .libs/libcore.lax/libselect.a

(cd .libs/libcore.lax/libselect.a && i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar x /var/tmp/portage/nucleo-0.1_p20041216/work/nucleo-0.1/nucleo/core/select/.libs/libselect.a)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libcore.a .libs/TimeKeeper.o .libs/FileKeeper.o .libs/ReactiveEngine.o .libs/ReactiveObject.o .libs/URI.o .libs/PluginManager.o .libs/UUID.o .libs/libcore.lax/libselect.a/sTimeKeeper.o .libs/libcore.lax/libselect.a/sFileKeeper.o .libs/libcore.lax/libselect.a/sReactiveEngine.o 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libcore.a

rm -fr .libs/libcore.lax

creating libcore.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libcore.la && ln -s ../libcore.la libcore.la)

Making all in utils

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../nucleo -I../.. -I../.. -DNUCLEO_PLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib/nucleo\" -DNUCLEO_RESOURCES_DIR=\"/usr/share/nucleo\" -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT AppUtils.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/AppUtils.Tpo -c AppUtils.cxx  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/AppUtils.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../nucleo -I../.. -I../.. -DNUCLEO_PLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib/nucleo\" -DNUCLEO_RESOURCES_DIR=\"/usr/share/nucleo\" -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT FileUtils.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/FileUtils.Tpo -c FileUtils.cxx  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/FileUtils.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../nucleo -I../.. -I../.. -DNUCLEO_PLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib/nucleo\" -DNUCLEO_RESOURCES_DIR=\"/usr/share/nucleo\" -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT SignalUtils.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/SignalUtils.Tpo -c SignalUtils.cxx  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/SignalUtils.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../nucleo -I../.. -I../.. -DNUCLEO_PLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib/nucleo\" -DNUCLEO_RESOURCES_DIR=\"/usr/share/nucleo\" -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT StringUtils.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/StringUtils.Tpo -c StringUtils.cxx  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/StringUtils.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../nucleo -I../.. -I../.. -DNUCLEO_PLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib/nucleo\" -DNUCLEO_RESOURCES_DIR=\"/usr/share/nucleo\" -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT TimeUtils.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/TimeUtils.Tpo -c TimeUtils.cxx  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/TimeUtils.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../nucleo -I../.. -I../.. -DNUCLEO_PLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib/nucleo\" -DNUCLEO_RESOURCES_DIR=\"/usr/share/nucleo\" -I/usr/include/freetype2 -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT ConfigDict.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/ConfigDict.Tpo -c ConfigDict.cxx  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ConfigDict.o

StringUtils.cxx:21: error: explicit instantiation of 'class std::basic_string<char, nucleo::ci_char_traits, std::allocator<char> >' in namespace 'nucleo' (which does not enclose namespace 'std')

StringUtils.cxx:21: error: explicit instantiation of 'struct std::basic_string<char, nucleo::ci_char_traits, std::allocator<char> >::_Alloc_hider' in namespace 'nucleo' (which does not enclose namespace 'std')

StringUtils.cxx:21: error: explicit instantiation of 'struct std::basic_string<char, nucleo::ci_char_traits, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep' in namespace 'nucleo' (which does not enclose namespace 'std')

StringUtils.cxx:21: error: explicit instantiation of 'struct std::basic_string<char, nucleo::ci_char_traits, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep_base' in namespace 'nucleo' (which does not enclose namespace 'std')

make[3]: *** [StringUtils.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/nucleo-0.1_p20041216 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 608:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Question: 

----------

## patrick295767

 *cyclothymia wrote:*   

> Errore compilazione nucleo. Ho preso l'ebuild di portage 0.3.5 in stable.
> 
> ```
> 
> rm -fr .libs/libcore.lax
> ...

 

 cp /tmp/nucleo-0.1/nucleo/core/libcore.la   /usr/lib/

./configure      # again

----------

